# Seiko 6139 7100 Helmet



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

OK with seconds to go and despite the blurry pictures I took the risk and had a cheeky punt on this 7100 Helmet from our favourite auction site. I won and it landed today!

Iâ€™ve wanted one of these since I first clapped eyes on one - and I know the case has been polished and the strap is low quality aftermarket one but I couldnâ€™t care a jot because Iâ€™m happy with it!

So come on, if you've gone one, show us your Helâ€¦ erâ€¦your 6139â€™s



















...and compared to my 6002's


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice catch well done


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats a good one,i'll swap you for mine!

Had it about two weeks now,waiting for a black nato for it.

Excuse the pic, camera is downstairs and i cant be arsed moving now,makes it look a lot worse than it is!

Need a new dial for it really after seeing the immense white faced ones for sale on another forum!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey well done Stuart, there really nice pieces :yes:

Also looks to be in good condition, good punt in my eyes


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Stuart.

Yours puts mine to shame, I've also seen the white faced ones (probably the same ones) and had the same thoughts as Minkle.

If you ever feel like parting with either or both of your 6002' please let me know.

Keep up with the cheeky punts.

John.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Stuart,

Nice one mate, the 7100's are a great case design aren't they. Here's a couple of my 6139's.










6139-7100 - Same as yours but with the white dial.










6139-7060 - Bonkers Japanese market only model with internal bezel and peacock style iridescent dial colouring.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Cheers for the kind words chaps - Yeh I saw the one on the other side - t'was mint too! :yes:

Nice one Gary your looks absolutly mint too. :thumbup:

I wish my case wasn't polished :cry2: but I can live with it 

Cheers Stu


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this thread. Nice catch stuart, Not seen one all polished up like that before (i'm trying not to make any helmet/polishing jokes h34r: )

I got mine a while ago and managed to get hold of an original bracelet from someone on the forum.










They are really nice watches in my opinion.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh that's really nice too Mjolnir! - I can on repeat and say I wish my He.. ..err... case wasn't polished :cry2: and it was on an original (not 'Feiko') braclet so if anyone knows of where I can get hold of an original then I am all ears


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im going to send mine off for restoration,well its on the list of things to get/do! It looks better in the metal but cant compare with the lovely ones on here


----------

